# Just bought a SB 13- my first lathe



## jrh (Feb 15, 2015)

You all have inspired me.  I have been watching CL for some time and came across this 13 x 42 SB.  Believe it is from 1976 and came out of a school.  It has some battle scars but appears to be pretty solid although I have not had a chance to see it run.  I am in the process of making room for it in my garage and have begun cleaning it up.  I plan to tear it down and do a restoration on it.  I am sure it will take me a while since my day job keeps me busy and I have no experience.  I am sure I will be posting many questions in the future.


----------



## ogberi (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome to the long, slippery slope of machine ownership.  It only goes downhill from here, but the ride is so much fun you won't notice.


----------



## FastPauly (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like a keeper to me.......enjoy..enjoy!!


----------



## rafe (Feb 15, 2015)

that looks pretty nice ....looks as if it will need a restoration in 2060 or so....good luck


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice Score.
you will have hours upon hours of enjoyment from the lathe


----------



## Ski (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice machine. Mine is very similar. Ski


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 16, 2015)

I do hope the picture doesnt show the lathe the way you tied it down as you transported it.
If it is, consider yourself a very lucky man.
Lathe's are top-heavy and will tip over easily.
When moving around a lathe or mill allways make sure that if it were to tip over you have an escape route.
Dont try and stop it if it is starting to move on its own, step away and let it go.

stay safe and have fun


----------

